# Sierra Elegant USA Flag Inlay



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 26, 2008)

I have put this kit together and it came out great.
It took me a while to perfect it and make it a repeatable process to laser cut. The trick is to cut it that you do not get any black lines around the inlays.
The stars are very tiny but are pretty easy to fit and so are the stripes.
I used CA glue as a finish.


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 26, 2008)

That is really cool. I really like it. Nice work. This may make me buy some of those kits and finally order the EB kit.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice Constant .


----------



## lwalden (Dec 26, 2008)

is it just me, or are the stars upside down on that blank? Great look, though, and great finish!


----------



## devowoodworking (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice Constant
Now I'd like to see one for us 'Canucks':smile-big:


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 26, 2008)

You are right, I was wondering if someone would notice that. It was to late when I noticed it. The blue part should have been glued the other way around, but there is a trick to it, if you look from the other side it would be right.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 26, 2008)

lwalden said:


> is it just me, or are the stars upside down on that blank? Great look, though, and great finish!


Nope, they are upside down,


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 26, 2008)

Bitshird, did you look at my last post, and photo. I think it depends if you are left or right and how you hold the pen.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 26, 2008)

They actually look like they are sideways. The single point should be pointing straight up.  Now the question is what is up??? If the pen lays down like that then the point should be 90 degrees from laying flat.  Does this make a difference when you look at these pens???  Not sure.


----------



## lwalden (Dec 26, 2008)

From my perspective, the correct way would be to replicate the positioning of a real flag as normally displayed- with the field of blue on the left, the red and white stripes to the right, with the 5 pointed stars in the field of blue positioned such that there is a single point at the top, two serving as "legs" at the bottom, and two outstretched to either side.



jttheclockman said:


> They actually look like they are sideways. The single point should be pointing straight up.  Now the question is what is up??? If the pen lays down like that then the point should be 90 degrees from laying flat.  Does this make a difference when you look at these pens???  Not sure.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 26, 2008)

I agree 100%


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice remarks, what a nice bunch of people on this site.


----------



## hewunch (Dec 26, 2008)

actually I got schooled on this very thing this past August from a 1 star (Brigadier General IIRC) The flag should always look as if it is moving forward. So depending on how you look at it (forward to the paper lets say) the stars should be on the left. Now that means that Ken's kit is backwards too. Or if moving forward is away from the nib, then the kit is correct. So you call it.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 26, 2008)

Here we go again, Is it just with me that people are so nit picking, like you said the other Stars & Stripes also looks like this and I have not heard any comments on the orientation of the stars.
I shall change the design tomorrow if that would make some proud.
I guess there are always another why to look at things. That is what makes this forum so great, you can get a thousand opinions. I like to use it to keep me on my toes and better my products.
Thanks for the input.

Something that comes to mind, does anyone make a pen right handed or left handed when you put a inlay or maybe just a name on it? Which way is right Handed or left handed?


----------



## alphageek (Dec 26, 2008)

I think things can be right or left handed.  However, I don't think anyone expects these kits to be 100% accurate.   

Since a flag isn't wrapped around a cylinder, its going to be tough to call.  Luckily its not a tough 'fix' 

Nice flag... I'm really liking these sierra versions you have made (but my fingers ache just thinking about the tiny pieces).


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 26, 2008)

Constant Laubscher said:


> Something that comes to mind, does anyone make a pen right handed or left handed when you put a inlay or maybe just a name on it? Which way is right Handed or left handed?



I asked a simialr question when I asked about puting labels on pens. How do you orient the clip to the label???  Do you label both sides of a pen??  Makes for interesting topic.


----------



## hewunch (Dec 27, 2008)

I make everything right handed unless requested otherwise. So I show off grain, inlay, engraving, etc as if the pen was sitting in the right hand with the clip up.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 27, 2008)

Very nicely done Constant. Have you had a go at the SA flag yet?


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you Skip, Yep I have, but not happy with it yet and I am still tweaking it.


----------



## Dagwood (Dec 27, 2008)

Excellent work on the kit Constant.  Looks like it took a lot of time.

Has anyone considered a kit in the fashion of American/Canadian similar to John Devost avatar?

Now that would look incredible.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 27, 2008)

Just imagine how much "flag" I would catch for that.


----------



## devowoodworking (Dec 27, 2008)

skiprat said:


> Very nicely done Constant. Have you had a go at the SA flag yet?


 
Keep me posted on this as well, I have a good puzzle friend in South Afrika that would really love one of those!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 28, 2008)

I am working on it.


----------



## sptfr43 (Dec 28, 2008)

I am amazed how critical some of these posts are. It's obvious that a lot of time and effort went into designing this pen . That alone should rate an attaboy and a good old fashioned pat on the back. nice job constant !!


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Constant , That is a beautiful pen hands down ...up ...left eerrrr right WHATEVER ! . your finish is outstanding . Great job .


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't think there is anything critical about the comments. The man posted it and it is obvious he wants to sell the kits and has the ability to adjust things before he markets them. I think he is putting the prototype in front of us to see what we think and I think people have done that. If I am wrong with that thinking then I stand corrected.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes, the stars are off because the blue must be to the left of the stripes for proper viewing.  Other than that issue though, this pen is very well crafted!  I do not see the laser burns!  Great wood choices with the figure in it and the finish is perfect too.  I don't doubt  you'll fix the star locations!


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep.... too many nit picky comments!  It's a pen.... carried in a pocket, held in a hand, perhaps a left hand, perhaps a right hand.  A flag can be seen from two sides, a pen can be correct from one view but if laid down and it rolls over, it's wrong?  Come on, this is crazy!

I think anyone over the age of 7 recognizes the pen kit for what it is.  Why not pretend we are all seven and appreciate the kit for its fine craftsmanship and not worry from what angle it is viewed from!

This is what I dislike about forums, the longer a thread gets, the more folks jump in with their analysis and the examples start getting carried away.  Good grief cut the guy some slack these are ink pens not real flags to fly over your public schools!


----------



## altaciii (Dec 29, 2008)

The pen looks good to me regardless as to which way the stars point.  Great job, and a good fit.  I will be in touch with your web site.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree it is a job well done and he should go to production with these results. I am sure he has a ton of more ideas. I wonder if he would like for us to maybe come up with some more ideas.

If so I would like to throw one out there. I always like the diamond pattern, wonder what he can do with a diamond pattern.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments I shall take the good ones to heart and the rest I shall chew on. I also want to thank those who ordered some kits over the weekend. I have pledge to donated ten of these Sierra Elegant Flag kits for the next fund raising raffle.
On a different note has anyone counted the stripes on these kits? ( 7 red & 7 white) It should be 7 red and 6 white.
I challenge the wise men to come up with an idea that work, to go around a cylinder and have 7 red and 6 white stripes without having two reds or white right next to each other. Just a discussion this time.


----------



## el_d (Dec 29, 2008)

Very nice Constant. Very impressive. Will have to look in to those....


----------



## hewunch (Dec 29, 2008)

el_d, your sig is from one of my all time favorite movies. "Infamous, why that is beyond famous. This guy El Whopjo must be the biggest movie star in all of Mexico!"


----------



## mokol (Dec 29, 2008)

*Sierra*

will this flag kit work with the click Sierra?
mokol


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 29, 2008)

It would most certainly work for the Click Sierra.


----------



## angelofdeath (Dec 30, 2008)

Reguardless of how you look at the pen, you did a great job with them, to include the finish.  Thanks for sharing and I plan on ordering a few of these as soon as I get back to the states.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice remarks I can assure you that I shall always try my best to supply great products and quality.


----------



## mick (Dec 31, 2008)

Constant Laubscher said:


> Here we go again, Is it just with me that people are so nit picking, like you said the other Stars & Stripes also looks like this and I have not heard any comments on the orientation of the stars.
> I shall change the design tomorrow if that would make some proud.
> I guess there are always another why to look at things. That is what makes this forum so great, you can get a thousand opinions. I like to use it to keep me on my toes and better my products.
> Thanks for the input.
> ...


 
Constant, I don't think anyone is nit picking you in particular, Your work is flawless. The only problem, if any,was with the lay-out of the "field" of flag. People, myself included, want to see our flag displayed properly. I've always been taught that it should appear is if going forward as mentioned in a previous post. The is fine as long as you're making the pen in a capped style. With the pen closed the star field should be on the left and the stars pointing up. However if opened and posted it places the stars upside-down if the user is right handed...and in the correct position if left handed. Another however....IMHO you assemble the pen so it's presented in the "correct position" when closed. This has been discussed in previous posts. 

Concerning the one piece pens such as the one pictured. If it's assembled for a right handed user then "flipping" the field around opposite the way it's pictured would correct the problem....which Constant has already stated. Hey we all miss things! Now if you want to get really techical: if you made a one piece pen for a left handed user then the one pictured would be correct.....except that the field viewed from the left handed prospective would be to your right or "going backwards". The solution to this would be to make a left handed one piece pen with the field on the nib end of the pen .....and unless I miss my guess we would all think that looks strange. So in conclusion the flag pen is one where we need to strike a happy medium and just make a good looking pen, because it ain't gonna be right in every situation!

Constant, in answer to your other question, yes I specify to my engraver if the user is right or left handed. If the user is right handed and the name is on the cap then their name would run left to right beginning at the finial. If left handed it should run left to right starting at the centerband


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks Mick,

I appreciate the input and advice- I shall try to improve my work some more.

Happy New Year to everyone and I truly hope that it would be a great one for all the IAP members and there families and may all of you be blessed out of your socks!


----------



## wolftat (Dec 31, 2008)

I like the pen and would be a proud veteran carrying it, whatever way the stars are pointing. Outstanding work.


----------



## GouletPens (Dec 31, 2008)

It doesn't matter which way the stars are....the sierra is the same dimension on both ends!! Just asseble yours with the stars near the nib if you want. It's an assembly issue, not a laser cut issue.


----------

